# The Witcher 2 + Pfeile umlenken



## HNRGargamel (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe die Fähigkeit "Pfeile umlenken" erhalten und ein Erfolg sagt, ich solle einen Gegner mit seinem eigenen Pfeil töten... Wie genau lenke ich Pfeile jetzt um?

Gruss


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Mai 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe die Fähigkeit "Pfeile umlenken" erhalten und ein Erfolg sagt, ich solle einen Gegner mit seinem eigenen Pfeil töten... Wie genau lenke ich Pfeile jetzt um?
> 
> Gruss


Ganz einfach:

In Richtung des Schützen blocken, mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit fliegt der Pfeil/Bolzen zurück zum Schützen.


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. Mai 2011)

werde ich später mal testen, danke!


----------

